# Are poplar and beech suitable for rustic furniture?



## gfisher (Jan 18, 2009)

I chose to work with white pine for log furniture for its small amount of shrinkage and movement, but am tired of trimming all the knots.:wallbash: I'm thinking about using poplar or beech since they're plentiful here and grow straight with little taper and few knots. Does anybody know how about their movement/shrinkage in a d/h kiln (100-125 degrees)? Movement is not that big of an issue now since I'm building a "shelving" system in my kiln - the logs won't be stacked on each other. Also does anyone know how they hold up for cutting tenons and mortises? Thanks a lot. Hi Daren


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi. Poplar and beech shrink alot tangentially drying .










Shrinkage directions in wood: L--Longitudinal; R=Radial; T=Tangential.

Here is a link to a chart, notice the high number on beech, 11.9%...not as high as some, but much higher than others. Poplar is similar but I don't have evidence to link to prove it handy, just trust me . (where as pine like you mentioned is 6.1%) http://www.woodbin.com/ref/wood/shrink_table.htm

*But* you are not _building_ wet so I don't see a problem. Throw the wood in the kiln, dry it and once you take it out work with what you have. Piece of cake right ? 

I would say beech would hold a tenon quite well. It is rated at 1300 on the Janka hardness scale, slightly harder than red oak for example...Pine is 600-800. Poplar is less than 600. http://www.sizes.com/units/janka.htm

You have things to consider. Pine and poplar are softer, but dry easier. Beech may be a little harder to dry, but much stronger (IMO stronger is better) if you have an abundance what's the big deal if some of it moves in the kiln ?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

They are very poplar for rustic furniture, but don't fare well for beech furniture. 

I may have had too much sun today. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm out of my woodworking element here...
But, I absolutely know, in the "Near North" Ontario, most of the rustic furniture I see is Birch. I'm sure it's for a reason... could be abundance :icon_smile:! But, I doubt they would do it unless it made nice furniture.


----------



## gfisher (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Daren, one thing I've been wondering - more tangential shrinkage means more cracking, right? I'm just concerned about shrinkage so I can get pretty close on the daimeter of the logs coming out. As far as movement, I was afraid of my entire stack crashing if there was much movement, considering the pain of stacking multi-diametered and tapered logs. My first load did fine, but that may have been dumb luck. Birch, I understand has a terrible dulling effect on cutters. I actually considered using river birch, but don't like the idea of constant sharpening and replacing cutters.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

gfisher said:


> more tangential shrinkage means more cracking, right?


In whole "log" form, yes.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Left out to dry*



TexasTimbers said:


> They are very poplar for rustic furniture, but don't fare well for beech furniture.
> 
> I may have had too much sun today. :icon_rolleyes:


I don't think today was the only day you got too much sun, there Tex! 
If you don't pay close attention you miss all the fun stuff.:yes:
Nice play on words, you must think about these things for hours....:sleep1::no: You must drive the wife crazy, but I'm sure she loves every minute of it! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> . . . you must think about these things for hours....


Just the opposite. If I put any thought into most of my posts I would save myself a bunch of embarrassment. :laughing:




woodnthings said:


> . . . You must drive the wife crazy. . . .


I'll plead the fifth on that one. :shifty:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

I will take a few 5ths also :}:}:}:}:yes::laughing:


----------

